
Code reviews still rule (2015) - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/code-reviews-still-rule/
======
paublyrne
There's nothing really to this article, no offence to the writer. How did it
get on to the front page of HN?

~~~
sametmax
The gist of the article is: "code review is cool, I did it this way, I got
this. from my experience, here is the way it feels, and the cost of not doing
it". It's shallow, but it's not empty. Just an enthousiastic experience
sharing.

------
d33
One thing that I find troubling is code review within FLOSS organisations and
how Github doesn't let maintainers push to my PR. It's annoying to get your
patch rejected because of a typo or lack of squashed commits, for example.

~~~
bpgb
GitHub PRs only show you changes (unless you dig deeper) and not the grand
scheme of things.

IMHO this is inadequate for code reviews...

